# Various Publishers ICD-10-CM Coding Books Comparison



## Charity Evans (Sep 18, 2017)

Good morning, 

I was wondering if anyone has experience with a variety of coding books. I will have to purchase my coding books soon and, while I like to save money, I would rather have a quality coding book even if it means spending a little more.I am looking for a comparison of the following publishers:

1) *AAPC* ICD-10-CM coding book, 2) *AHIMA* ICD-10-CM coding book, 3) *AMA* ICD-10-CM coding book, and 4) *OPTUM Coding *ICD-10-CM coding book.

I know each publisher offers special features and I know that every coder has their own preferences but please tell what ones you have used and what features you liked (or disliked) about them that maybe the others didn't offer. 

Thanks,

Charity


----------



## Cavalier40 (Sep 22, 2017)

I am interested in the as well. I also wouldnt mind hearing about enhanced ICD 10 books from more publishers that are not listed. When I did my ICD10 class through cross country education, the instructor swore by the book she gave us in the class (I just wish I remembered who the publisher was)


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 22, 2017)

Cavalier40 said:


> I am interested in the as well. I also wouldnt mind hearing about enhanced ICD 10 books from more publishers that are not listed. When I did my ICD10 class through cross country education, the instructor swore by the book she gave us in the class (I just wish I remembered who the publisher was)



It is Channel Publishing.  www.channelpublishing.com (I was the instructor)


----------

